# Black Tiger Gambas



## Imbeck2514 (4. Juni 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen,
ich konnte 3 Kilo Dieser Leckerchen ergatern (6/8):vik:. Hat Jemand ein gutes Rezept für diese Tierchen?  6/8 bedeutet übrigens, das auf 1Kilo Gambas 6 bis 8 Tiere kommen.

Gruss Michael


----------



## BastiHessen (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Black Tiger Gambas*

Die Teile waschen, entdarmen (falls noch nicht geschehen).
Olivenöl (reichlich) mit kleingeschnittenem Knoblauch vermischen, frische oder getrocknete scharfe Chili dazu und ein bisschen Brühpulver (Gemüsebrühe) und nen Tag (oder ein paar Stunden) im Kühlschrank ziehen lassen (verschlossenes Gefäß). 
Die Gambas und das Öl-Gemisch dann zusammen in eine feuerfeste Backofenform geben und ein paar Minuten im Backofen garen.
Dazu frischen Salat und frisches Weißbrot - Lecker!


----------



## Seele (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Black Tiger Gambas*

nimm sie fürs raclette, ein traum


----------



## Imbeck2514 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Black Tiger Gambas*

Hallo Basti, hört sich lecker an, werde mal eine Packung nach Deinem Rezept propbieren.

Gruss Michael


----------



## zanderaal (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Black Tiger Gambas*

Alles Blödsinn!!!|uhoh:

Schick sie mir:vik:

Aber ich würd sie auf den Grill legen und dann mit Kräuterbutter und Knoblauchbutter vertilgen.:q

Gruß vom Niederrhein


----------



## Imbeck2514 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Black Tiger Gambas*

OK, Habe Gestern drei der Tierchen in einen Briefumschlag gesteckt. Ich hoffe die schmecken noch. Fals die Jungs auf der
Zunge ein Prickeln erzeugen, war die Post zu lahm.

Gruß Michael


----------



## raffaelo35 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Black Tiger Gambas*

Hochwertiges olivenöl nehmen...(griechisches schmeckt vom rewe sehr gut),,,dazu knobi feinschnipseln...zwei bis drei zweige rosmarin...meersalz...etwas zitronensaft...ein paar stunden stehen lassen und dann im öl braten und mit pfanne servieren...dazu baquette...lass es dir schmecken


----------



## Gourmet (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Black Tiger Gambas*

Ein kleiner Tip:

Wenn die Garnelen (oder was auch immer) Stunden mariniert werden (was an sich schon Blödsinn ist) niemals Salz zugeben.Salz gart die Tierchen ja schon bevor sie in die Pfanne kommen(siehe Graved Lachs).Sie werden dadurch nur hart.
Das gleiche gilt für Fleisch.Salz entzieht das Wasser aus dem Produkt und es wird dann beim Braten/Grillen trocken.

Nix für ungut.
Gutes Gelingen !

Petri
Herbert


----------



## Imbeck2514 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Black Tiger Gambas*

Hallo Mädels,

natürlich sind die Viecher mit Kopf, Schale und allem Gedöns.
also sechs Tierchen mit Schale und Kopf wiegen ein Kilo. Was ich wissen möchte, lieber in der Schale auf den Grill schmeissen, oder Auspulen und nur den Schwanz auf den Grill machen? Ganze Garnelen kann ich natürlich nicht entdarmen, aber das Fleisch , soll besser schmecken. Ausserdem ist ein Klopper dieser Grösse ansehnlicher als ein ausgepulter Schwanz. Für ein Rezept für ein Dipp, würde ich mich auch sehr freuen.

Gruss Michael


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Black Tiger Gambas*



Imbeck2514 schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> 
> natürlich sind die Viecher mit Kopf, Schale und allem Gedöns.
> also sechs Tierchen mit Schale und Kopf wiegen ein Kilo. Was ich wissen möchte, lieber in der Schale auf den Grill schmeissen, oder Auspulen und nur den Schwanz auf den Grill machen? Ganze Garnelen kann ich natürlich nicht entdarmen, aber das Fleisch , soll besser schmecken. Ausserdem ist ein Klopper dieser Grösse ansehnlicher als ein ausgepulter Schwanz. Für ein Rezept für ein Dipp, würde ich mich auch sehr freuen.
> ...


 


Hallo MIchael,#h

habs selber noch nicht gemacht,deshalb meine Frage ohne
Hintergedanken:
Kannst du nicht den Panzer mit einer spitzen Schere aufschneiden,und so das Tier dann anschließend entdarmen?

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## kaipiranja (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Black Tiger Gambas*



Gourmet schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Tip:
> 
> Wenn die Garnelen (oder was auch immer) Stunden mariniert werden (was an sich schon Blödsinn ist) niemals Salz zugeben.Salz gart die Tierchen ja schon bevor sie in die Pfanne kommen(siehe Graved Lachs).Sie werden dadurch nur hart.
> Das gleiche gilt für Fleisch.Salz entzieht das Wasser aus dem Produkt und es wird dann beim Braten/Grillen trocken.
> ...


 

Wir legen unsere Gambas immer in eine Marinade aus Olivenöl, Salz, Knoblauch, Pfeffer, Basilikum, Weißwein und Lemonenabrieb...in dieser Marinade verbringen sie 12 Stunden. 

...das Salz gart den Graved Lachs und auch andere Sachen nicht(zumindest nicht so dermaßen das es so erwähnenswert wäre, wie es z.B. bei Zitronensäure der Fall ist)! Das Salz entzieht nur das Wasser - was genau passiert wurde im Rächerforum schon erklärt. Bei normalen Salzmengen in Marinaden gehen ca. 5% Wasser verloren. Die Gambas werden dadurch mit Sicherheit nicht zu trocken - das werden sie nur wenn sie bei der Zubereitung falsch gebraten werden.

Als kleinen Tip noch dazu:
Unsere Gambas kommen nicht direkt auf den Grillrost sondern in Pfannen, die dann auf den Grill gestellt werden, dort werden sie dann im eigenen Sud gebraten.



			
				Imbeck2514 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Mädels,
> 
> natürlich sind die Viecher mit Kopf, Schale und allem Gedöns.
> also sechs Tierchen mit Schale und Kopf wiegen ein Kilo. Was ich wissen möchte, lieber in der Schale auf den Grill schmeissen, oder Auspulen und nur den Schwanz auf den Grill machen? Ganze Garnelen kann ich natürlich nicht entdarmen, aber das Fleisch , soll besser schmecken. Ausserdem ist ein Klopper dieser Grösse ansehnlicher als ein ausgepulter Schwanz. Für ein Rezept für ein Dipp, würde ich mich auch sehr freuen.
> ...


 
...am besten mit Schale! erstens bleiben sie so besser im Saft und zweitens haben deine Gäste ein schönes Erlebnis beim Ausspacken...

Sie werden übrigends vorher schon entdarmt, der Rückenpanzer läst sich leicht mit einer Nagelschere oder mit einem scharfen Messer öffnen - so kann der Darm entnommen werden....


----------



## Imbeck2514 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Black Tiger Gambas*

Hallo,

also die Gambas besitzen noch ihren Darm. Ich habe für ein Grillfest am 14.6, vier Kilo ausgepult. War zusammen mit dem Straussenfillet voll der Hammer|supergri. Zwei grosse Schwänze, und man ist satt. Aber immer brauch ich noch ein Rezept für ein geiles Dressing, bzw ein Dipp oder eine coole Sauce. 


Gruss Michael


----------



## Honeyball (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Black Tiger Gambas*



Imbeck2514 schrieb:


> Zwei grosse Schwänze, und man ist satt. Aber immer brauch ich noch ein Rezept für ein geiles Dressing, bzw ein Dipp oder eine coole Sauce.



Na, so kann man das ja wohl auf keinen Fall hier tolerieren #d#d#d
Das schreit doch nach der Ferkelfahndung!!! :vik:


----------



## Franky (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Black Tiger Gambas*

Mein Bruder hat eine Cognac-Sauce zu einer unserer letzten "Gamba-Fresserei" gemacht. Da ging Dir echt einer von ab!
Ich kriege das Rezept leider nicht mehr komplett zusammen, aber das sollte sich rausfinden lassen... Ich weiss definitiv nur, dass wir da gut 3 doppelte Hennessy reingekloppt hatten und einen ganzen Becher Sahne... Ich meine, Knoblauch war auch mit dran... Ist jedenfalls eine böse Mischung, die man da zusammenbraut!!! :m


----------



## Imbeck2514 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Black Tiger Gambas*

Honeyball sieht alles!! :q Im Rückblick hört sich das auch ganz schön blöd an.#q  Igitt, ich schäme mich über mich selbst, hoffentlich lesen keine Minderjährigen mit  

Gruß Michael


----------



## Franky (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Black Tiger Gambas*

Dann soller sich die Sauce mal zu Gemüte führen - er wird uns verstehen... 
Ca. 750 ml Krustentierfond(altern. Fischfond  – letzte Mögl. Kalbsfond)
Ca 8 ml Cognac
1 Becher (200 ml) Sahne
½ - 1 TL Tomatenmark (je nach Geschmack)
Schalotten
Knoblauch
1 Chilischote
1 – 2 EL Fenchelsamen

1)	Fenchelsamen in Pfanne (ohne Öl!!) anrösten, bis ätherische Öle sich lösen (er duftet dann) (Achtung – darf nicht „verkokeln“!)
2)	Das Ganze im Mörser zerstoßen
3)	Schalotten und Knoblauch klein hacken und in Olivenöl anschwitzen.
4)	Die Chilischote entkernen (ja, die „milde“ Variante) und kleingehackt dazu
5)	Tomatenmark dazu, kurz „anrösten“
6)	Mit Cognac ablöschen
7)	Wenn „Alkoholwolke“ entwichen ist, den Fond reinkippen
8)	Jetzt den Fenchel hinzugeben
9)	Das Ganze auf gut die Hälfte reduzieren
10)	Sahne dazu
11)	Mit Pfeffer und Salz (am besten Meersalz aus der Mühle) abschmecken
12)	Ggf. abbinden (Speisestärke)


----------



## Imbeck2514 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Black Tiger Gambas*

Danke Franky , Du bist mein Held!:vik: Dieses Rezept ist mal ne´ coole Ansage. Auf jedem Fall werde ich das ausprobieren. Verweise auf andere Foren, helfen nicht viel, weil ich halt in diesem Forum danach frage (erst mal die Familie fragen).


Gruß Michael


----------



## Franky (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Black Tiger Gambas*

Das Ding lässt sich natürlich auch noch weiter "verfeinern", indem man ggf. noch ein wenig Ingwer kleingeschnibbelt mit anschwitzt. Drückt auch noch wenig auf die Schärfe, wobei die Sauce zu scharf nicht schmeckt. An Knofi braucht man auch nicht sparen, aber zuviel knallt auch extrem. Darum mildert der Fenchel ja auch ein wenig die Wirkung.
Wer eine leicht süßliche und milde Sauce möchte, lässt Knofi und Chili komplett weg und schmeckt halt nur mit Pfeffer, Paprika (passt nicht zur "scharfen" Variante - geht unter) und Salz ab.
Durch den Allohol und die Sahne kann man aber kaum diese Sauce kaputtmachen (sind halt geile Geschmacksträger) - es sei denn, man lässt den Fenchel verbrennen...


----------



## Imbeck2514 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Black Tiger Gambas*

Ich glaube, ich lege die Viecher nur in Alkohol ein :q . Wer braucht  schon Pfeffer, Salz oder ähnlichen Mist? #d Hauptsache ich fliege nicht mit meinem Grill (Weber 56cm) in die Luft. Irgendwie habe ich schon wieder :k die Truhe voll mit diesem Ungeziefer

Übrigens ist Straussenfleisch total lecker


Gruß Michael


----------



## Franky (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Black Tiger Gambas*

Hast Du Grillspieße??? Sicher hast Du Grillspieße, wenn Du einen Weber-Grill hast... :m
Spieß die  Jungs darauf auf, setz eine Marinade aus Öl, Zitronen- oder Limettensaft, WENIG Knoblauch und Thymian an und bade die vor dem Grillen darin...


----------



## Brassenwürger (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Black Tiger Gambas*

Die Jungs unten auf dem Bild tauen gerade auf und sind mein morgiges Mittagessen! Riesenteile, bei denen kommen so drei bis 4 auf ein Kilo, das Feuerzeug dient als Größenvergleich.
Sie werden erst in Salzwasser mit einem Schuß Essig gekocht, dann geschält und anschließend nochmal mit etwas Salz, Pfeffer und Thymian in Butter kurz angebraten, dazu ein Kartoffelsalat - LECKER!


----------



## Taxidermist (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Black Tiger Gambas*

@Brassenwürger,wie ich sehe machst du auch den Fehler,welchen die meisten machen,wenn sie Fisch,oder wie in dem Fall Krustentiere auftauen.Nämlich sie bereits und
zwar im besten Fall,im Kühlschrank, bis zu 24 Std vorher aufzutauen.
Dabei haben sie ja ihre Verpackung an und es ist viel besser,sie etwa eine Stunde vor Verzehr in kaltes Wasser zu geben und somit viel schneller aufzutauen!
Das gleiche gilt für Fisch in Verpackung(Haut),aber in keinem Fall für Fillets,sie würden
dabei nur auslaugen.Ist auf die Weise einfach frischer,als wenn der Vorgang des Auftauens bis zu 24 Std. dauert.

Taxidermist


----------



## daci7 (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Black Tiger Gambas*

hmmmm .... aufm grill (in ner pfanne) braten und dann mit dem geilen knobidip ... zb selbst gemachte aiolie ...
(warum gibts denn keinen smiley der sabbert??)
grüße, david


----------



## caddel (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Black Tiger Gambas*






Bitte schön.:m


----------



## daci7 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Black Tiger Gambas*

genau sowas meinte ich ...





 mmmmyummi!


----------

